# 1966 Catwoman



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys, I have not posted anything for some time but I have been busy working on Catwoman for one of our fellow members. These are just a few quick phone pictures.

Thanks for looking.

Joe

Before face work


More work on the face, eyeshadow added but still more work to do on the eyebrows


Close up


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The best painted face for Catwoman I've seen so far. Nice work on the costume as well.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work so far. What technique did you use on panting the costume?
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Xenodyssey said:


> The best painted face for Catwoman I've seen so far. Nice work on the costume as well.


Thank you for the kind words.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Nice work so far. What technique did you use on panting the costume?
> Steve


Hey Steve,

Thank you. For the costume, I first primed it with a grey primer. Next I mixed a dark grey color, close to black but not black, and added a metal medium, this is from Vallejo paints. I then brushed painted it on the figure. Once this was done I splattered some silver acrylic paint with my airbrush. The way I did this was just quick burst of the trigger. Once I was finished with this step, I took pure black and used it in the shadows. After this step I used a very thin black wash over the entire outfit to help blend everything together. I hope this helps explain it.

Joe


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You really nailed this one down. Great facial details as well as the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Julie Newmar - lovely. My favourite Catwoman from the Adam West series was Lee Meriwether from the movie, though. I didn't care for Eartha Kitt as much. Still, Ms. Newmar set the standard by which all other Catwomen are judged... Your model is simply Purr-fect.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

xsavoie said:


> You really nailed this one down. Great facial details as well as the rest. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the kind words.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Julie Newmar - lovely. My favourite Catwoman from the Adam West series was Lee Meriwether from the movie, though. I didn't care for Eartha Kitt as much. Still, Ms. Newmar set the standard by which all other Catwomen are judged... Your model is simply Purr-fect.


 Thanks, I too liked Lee but Julie as a young kid got to me! Lol

Joe


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Best Catwoman I have seen so far, at least the face. I really like that.

I picked the kit up a couple weeks ago. I can see the need to remove the horrible molded eyebrows, and to do something about the seam around her hair/head. Yours looks great.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> Best Catwoman I have seen so far, at least the face. I really like that.
> 
> I picked the kit up a couple weeks ago. I can see the need to remove the horrible molded eyebrows, and to do something about the seam around her hair/head. Yours looks great.


Thanks for the kind word. This kit did require more putty work than the Batman but it's still a really nice kit.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

I apologize for not getting these posted sooner but here is the completed Catwoman. The customer wanted a plain base but I'm going to do a little something different when I finish mine. She was painted using all acrylics. Thanks for looking and sorry for the not so good pictures.

Joe


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with any of those images - no need to apologise for them! They're sharp, in-focus and well-framed, without any extraneous clutter, and not too big. Everything one could ask for in model photos. Great base, too - love the gold cat statues. I also like the removable mask.


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Owen E Oulton said:


> There's nothing wrong with any of those images - no need to apologise for them! They're sharp, in-focus and well-framed, without any extraneous clutter, and not too big. Everything one could ask for in model photos. Great base, too - love the gold cat statues. I also like the removable mask.


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words.

Joe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Joe - nice work!! Are you going to display it at MTH for awhile before giving it to your customer?
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Hey Joe - nice work!! Are you going to display it at MTH for awhile before giving it to your customer?
> Steve


Hey Steve,

Thanks and I'm not sure but if you'd like to see it maybe we can arrange a time to meet up there.

Joe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That would work - when's a good time for you?
Steve


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> That would work - when's a good time for you?
> Steve


Hey Steve,

I could be up there maybe Thrs morning around 10-10:30. Would that work for you?

Joe


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Very nice build. The costume came out great! Love the sparkle effect!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not specifically about Catwoman but even as a kid I thought is was a HUGE stretch for hero's to wear a simple mask to hide their real identity. Batman/Robin, Green Hornet, Lone Ranger. Heck, even Spidey. If you knew Peter Parker you would connect the voice and mannerisms.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

spawndude said:


> Not specifically about Catwoman but even as a kid I thought is was a HUGE stretch for hero's to wear a simple mask to hide their real identity. Batman/Robin, Green Hornet, Lone Ranger. Heck, even Spidey. If you knew Peter Parker you would connect the voice and mannerisms.


Which happens in both the second (I think) Spiderman movie and the Green Lantern movie. It's even worse with Superman...


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

xsavoie said:


> You really nailed this one down. Great facial details as well as the rest. :thumbsup:


Sorry for the late response and Thank you!

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Marko said:


> Very nice build. The costume came out great! Love the sparkle effect!


Thanks for the kind words.

Joe


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

fluke said:


> *VERY NICE!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks!

Joe


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful! About as good as I've seen with this model and that includes the box art! Well done.


----------

